# crankbait rod????



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i am in the market for a new crankbait rod.......any recomendations?????? i am a fan of st. croix's mojo series, but would like some feedback. thanks, clayton.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

clayton, this winter i've been adding to my deep cranks and doing alot of reading about crank rods... its seems to me that a glass or glass/graphite hybrid is the best bet, they bend is more parabolic and lets the fish load up without ripping the hooks out of their mouths, Kinda the same reason people like to stick with mono, the glass rods give you more of a slingshot effect when casting.

A couple rods i've been looking at from cheapest to most expensive
cabelas "whuppin stick" $24.99 seems to be the cheapo cranking rod
bass pro's cranking stick $79.99
skeet reese crank specific rods $89.99 @wally world(cheapest i've found)
then st croix around the 110-120 range

most importantly for shallow/ med cranks go with a med action 
and med/deep go with medhvy all the time watching for a moderate or mod/fast action


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're don't mind buying a rod that isn't made in the U.S., I got a Shimano crank bait rod last winter. I wasn't sure if I'd like a crank bait specific rod so I got one from their Convergence series of rods. It's one of Shimano's less expensive rods at only $70, and it's turned out to be a great rod for me. I got the 7', medium heavy power version. It's rated for 10-20 lb. test line, and 3/8 to 1 oz. lures. I throw everything from Baby 1 Minus' on up to Strike King XD 5's and 6's with it without any problem. It's an awesome rattle trap style bait rod as well. The medium fast action really keeps fish buttoned up. I only lost two fish on it all year. It has Shimano's custom reel seat that doesn't have any exposed threads so it's very comfortable. The only thing that took some getting used to was the split rear grip. At first it was a little odd getting used because it's a two handed casting rod. After a couple of outings it was like second nature. It handles fairly big fish really well too. I caught about a 12 lb. northern on it, and had no problem controlling the fish.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I realize that these options are a bit more pricey than the Mojo, but I think you'll be quite surprised after you fish one of these rods.

I would highly recommend a custom built on a Rich Forhan Legacy Elite 765 blank, rolled by Seeker, trimmed/built anywhere from 6'6" to 7'8", depending on the application. The blank is S-glass that is higher in modulus than traditional fiberglass or E-glass, resulting in a lighter more sensitive glass blank. The S-glass blanks recover more slowly than graphite blanks, and this particular model has a progressive action that doesn't lock up like many graphite blanks with faster actions, resulting in fewer lost fish. Yet, the blank retains a lot of power in the butt, something that doesn't happen with many graphite cranking blanks. If you are looking for one blank that can handle everything from shallow topwaters through DD22s, this is it. Getting that kind of functionality from graphite rods would require a selection of at least 2 or 3 rods. I fish one that is trimmed to 7', and it's one of the most versatile rods I've ever used. I never thought a single rod could handle all of those duties, but this one does. If you've watched Ultimate Match Fishing or Major League Fishing the last couple of years, you've seen plenty of these green blanks in action.

The closest thing off the shelf is the Seeker React Pro Paul Elias Square Bill rod.

Joe


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

i know a few people who crank with ugly stiks. good action and bulletproof.


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

Give the Rick Clunn Wright and McGill rods a try. They are $65 at Tackle Warehouse. I got one this winter, seems like a great rod. Can't wait to throw it this spring. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try a denali you can get a jadewood series for 100.00 superlight great action.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Grim Reaper Rods! Their rods are absolutely identical to st. Croix quality but a lot cheaper in price. You can custom your length, grip, and anything else too. www.grimreaperrods.com his name is James! Awesome rods! Mine will be here in the next couple days!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a Bass Pro crankin stick and it does the job but I really love me Quantum KVD tour rods they are great.

Mark


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use Shimano crucial. Love them!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

If you want a good rod for cheap the Powell Diesel glass rod is a great choice. I absolutely love it and for crankbaits and hardly ever lose a fish when I'm using it. It only costs $70 but performs like a much more expensive rod. If you are willing to spend more then either the Powell Endurance crankbait rod or the Powell Max glass crankbait rods will be your best choices. I would probably go with the Max but it's your choice.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

wow....lots of feedback, thanks. i know pretty much what i want, just hard to decide. i want a 7'ish medium power with a moderate action/tip, on a casting rod. thanks, and keep the recomendations comming.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

claytonhaske said:


> wow....lots of feedback, thanks. i know pretty much what i want, just hard to decide. i want a 7'ish medium power with a moderate action/tip, on a casting rod. thanks, and keep the recomendations comming.


Can I ask what you'll be fishing for, and what you'll be throwing? The only reason I ask is because before I went to the medium heavy powered rod I mentioned earlier, I was using a 7' medium action graphite composite rod for crank baits and rattle traps. I lost quite a few fish with it. It wasn't a crank bait specific rod but it had a medium fast action just like a lot of crank bait specific rods. When I stepped up to the medium heavy power, my landing percentage went up to well over 95%. I really think the increase in landing percentage is a direct result of the higher powered rod. With crank bait specific actions, the rod absorbs some of the power of the hook set. 

I'm not trying to steer you to something you don't want. It's just something to think about if you're planning on throwing baits that are going to be at, or close to the recommended max lure weight for the rod. The extra power really comes in handy. Especially if you're trying to get hooks at the end of a long cast. 

Again, just something to think about as you make your choice.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

bassbme,

You make a good point. When it comes to blanks, a 1/4-5/8oz. fast action blank for plastics and a 1/4-5/8oz. blank (both graphite of similar modulus) for cranking are two very different animals. Blanks designed for cranking are generally underpowered when compared to plastics blanks with similar ratings. The reason being that manufacturers place ratings on the blanks based on a combination of the limits of the blank and how they expect they will be used. A cranking blank is designed to recover more slowly to help prevent the fish from throwing the hook, and to have less power to prevent trebles from pulling out.

If you are looking at graphite blanks, don't overlook rods designed for the salt fishing popping corks. These blanks tend to fall between the graphite cranking rods and plastics rods, and have a good following among some builders and crankbait fishermen. A popping rod with a 1/4-3/4oz. rating is a good option as well.

Joe


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Clayton, I have the 7'4" mojo glass rod and I love it. definitely recommend it!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

poncho 79 said:


> Clayton, I have the 7'4" mojo glass rod and I love it. definitely recommend it!!


What size cranks are you throwing????? And is crankbaits all you use the rod for???? I would like it to double as a trapbait rod as well. 
I will be throwing cranks from 1/4oz to 1/2oz and maybe a 1/2oz trapbait too. I will be using it mostly for lm/sm bass and saugeye. From both the river, and lake.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

My favorite crankin' rod is the newly re-released Browning Silaflex by BPS. If you're a fan of the slower fiberglass action...you'll love these rods. If you're used to stiff graphite worm rods billed as "crank" rods...don't waste your time...unless you want to see what the right feel can do for your cranking game. The best part is the price!:F


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Yes, I only use it for cranks. I mainly throw shallow to mid depth runners with it, but it is a versatile rod and I have thrown all kinds of traps with it and some deep divers too. It works well with any type of crank you want to throw. For what you want this rod for is perfect,I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

these rods are hands down the best for the $$$
i bought 2 last year and love them both!



Mattk22 said:


> Give the Rick Clunn Wright and McGill rods a try. They are $65 at Tackle Warehouse. I got one this winter, seems like a great rod. Can't wait to throw it this spring.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassin' Fool (Jul 29, 2010)

+1 on the shimano convergence rod. I picked up a 7' MH moderate fast tip at gander mountain when it was on same for about $50. Haven't had any problems yet with shallow/medium/deep cranks. I especially like throwing kvd 1.5s and rattletraps on it though. Great rod for the money imo


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Clayton I just got a mh 7 ft bass pro cranking stick, you can try it here in a few weeks on the river if you want.


----------



## MickeyJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Gotta agree with mo65 on the Browning Silaflex. Good, old-fashioned glass rod with a lot of "give" to keep the fish buttoned up but enough backbone to get him to the boat. Also a great price; very comparable to the Lamiglass rods quality-wise, but at a fraction of the cost. Only complaint is that it's pretty heavy. After a day on Erie craniking for smallies, you'll know you've been fishing.

I bought a St. Croix Premier 6'6" moderate action cranking rod last summer. Haven't fished a ton with it, but liked it a lot. About $100.

Last but not least.....the problem with buying a "cranking" rod is that there is no standard among manufacturers in terms of action and power. One manufacturer's MH might be another's moderate action. Unfortunately, I've found that I really have to handle the rod to determine it's use. That's why as much as I'd love to give some of the small, U.S. specialty manufacturers/distributors the business, I need to have the stick in my hands before buying.

Let's get this Ohio winter behind us and catch some fish!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

poncho 79 said:


> Yes, I only use it for cranks. I mainly throw shallow to mid depth runners with it, but it is a versatile rod and I have thrown all kinds of traps with it and some deep divers too. It works well with any type of crank you want to throw. For what you want this rod for is perfect,I don't think you will be disappointed.


I ended up getting this rod. It feels real nice. I got it set up with a 5.4:1 winch with 15 lb(12lb diameter)red label fluorocarbon.


----------

